# Freenet-Mails über Thunderbird nicht mit SSL abrufbar / zu versenden



## Kreon (1. November 2013)

*Freenet-Mails über Thunderbird nicht mit SSL abrufbar / zu versenden*

Hi,
ich benutze einen Win 8 Rechner mit Avast und Thunderbird. Dort rufe ich meine Freenet Mails mit SSL Verschlüsslung ab und sende sie auch so.
Auf einem 2. Rechner (Win 7, Avast (gleich konfiguriert wie beim 1. Rechner), Thunderbird, anderer Freenetaccount, aber eben immer noch Freenet), kann ich die Mails nicht mit SSL abrufen und senden. Es kommt die Fehlermeldung, das ein unbekannter Fehler das Senden verhindert.
Erst wenn ich am Win 7 Rechner in Avast die Einstellung "Email - Schutz - ssl verschlüsselte Mails überprüfen" deaktiviere, kann ich Mails versenden und empfangen.

Was läuft hier schief?


Edith kennt die *Lösung: Ich habe die Funktion "SSL verschlüsselte Mails überprüfen" deaktiviert und dann erneut aktiviert. Danach Thunderbird neu gestartet und es hat nun auch auf dem Win 7 Rechner funktioniert*. Was so ein Neustart manchmal bewirken kann


----------



## Kreon (2. November 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2013)

Hast Du denn Thunderbird EXAKT gleich eingestellt? Bei SSL/Imap kommt es da ja auch zB auf das verwendete Port an. Oder vlt. versehentlich nen Mini-Unterschied beim Servernamen vergessen/vertippt?


----------



## Kreon (2. November 2013)

Nein, alles gleich, per Screenshot sogar abgeglichen


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2013)

Richte doch mal an dem Win7-PC das gleiche Konto wie beim win8-PC ein - wenn DAS geht, dann liegt es am Konto und nicht am PC ^^


----------



## Kreon (3. November 2013)

Lösung: Ich habe die Funktion "SSL verschlüsselte  Mails überprüfen" deaktiviert und dann erneut aktiviert. Danach  Thunderbird neu gestartet und es hat nun auch auf dem Win 7 Rechner  funktioniert. Was so ein Neustart manchmal bewirken kann


----------

